# Woodcock study



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Woodcock study seeks cause for steady decline

Woodcock in two central Wisconsin forests are being studied as part of a three-state effort to assess the impact of fall hunting on woodcock in the Great Lakes region.
The population of North American woodcock has been in a slow but steady decline for more than three decades.	

http://cgi.greenbaypressgazette.com.../archive/out_14578432.shtml&AFFIL=outgreenbay


----------

